# Anyone have pictures of the Nismo shift knob?



## NXtremese-r (Oct 2, 2002)

Hi all,
Just got a 2k6 about 8 days ago, and I got the carbon fiber shift knob at the same time. I know I can install the knob, but Id like to know any experiences and see a pic of one installed before I go through with it - especially the area where the rubber "ring" seats between the shift knob and the shift boot. Thanks - Alex


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Congrats on the new car!
I still have the factory knob on mine, but a buddy of mine changed his. I'll see if I can get a pic or two. I know it's a pain to get the OEM one off...


----------



## NXtremese-r (Oct 2, 2002)

Thanks, that would help a lot. I was reading the instructions last night and was a little shocked when it said to place a piece of radiator hose around the OEM knob so you could put a wrench on it to pry it off. I dont want to mess it up, and I dont want where the boot meets the knob to look like a$$ too (if you know what I mean), so any pics will help. Thanks again! - Alex


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you can just unscrew the stock knob, my buddy did it without using a wrench or anything.


----------



## NXtremese-r (Oct 2, 2002)

Well, the instructions say that not holding on to the bottom of the shift linkage can cause damage in the tranny. Ive tried to unscrew it with just my hand and its on there pretty good - nothings moving. 
Did anyone get a picture of it so I can see what the final results would look like? Thanks - Alex


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the nismo CF knob looks great. I had it for a while. Problem I had was, the CF sleeve got loose and spun around, and subsequently rattled when driving.

so now I have the titanium knob.


----------



## NXtremese-r (Oct 2, 2002)

cool. I still want to see what the mating of the rubber bushing to the shift boot looks like, so even a picture of the titanium knob installed will help me in what I need. Can you snap a pic or two for me? I'd really appreciate it!


----------

